# Compensation for Breeder Handler



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I would check different handlers web sites for price structure. 
Some charge a flat fee, and others charge per entry + different costs for winning different things.

Like...
$100 to handle in breed group.
$50 for wining BOB
$50 for Wining W/D or W/B
$25 for getting R/D or R/B
$25 for getting BOS

$200 to handle in Sporting group
$300 for winning BIS
$25 for getting R/D or R/B

With this being the breeders dog. She may not even charge you. Because the better her dog does in the ring, and the more titles they have; will help prove her kennel is producing quality dogs. 

I would send my breeder $25-50 depending on the location of the show to help with gas. I would also want to help pay for some entry fees into the shows.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Is there anything spelled out in your co-ownership contract? You might offer to pay a share of her actual expenses (gas, hotel or RV site fees, etc), but I personally do not think that a co-owning breeder should collect a handling fee or win bonuses. Sailor's success would presumably be of benefit to her, and you are already bearing most of the expenses associated with care and ownership.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ask her? I would not expect someone who has a dog I co own to pay expenses when I choose to show the dog...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you everybody! There is nothing spelled out. I do not think she would even ask me for anything. 

She had an event at her place yesterday, part of it was a handlers class by the co-owner of my dog's father. He is a former professional handler. She told me that he would be handling Sailor if I did not mind. I guess it is very common for her circle of friends to handle for each other to help each other out. He would already be at the shows handling his own dogs that are another breed.

That class I got for half price, because I have one of her dogs. It was supposed to be an hour, and it ended up being over four hours! Not bad for $10.00. Many times she gives me classes for free, and I have seen her rip up checks from other students.

I guess I just feel guilty that I should compensate her, but then again, Sailor being shown and breed is a benefit to her lines.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I co-own two pups. As of right now I have just been doing shows and classes with the bitch. But for either owner since they are not interested in showing themselves I cover everything. From entry fees, gas, hotels, win pics (even given the owner a pic) and if anything happens while in my care (i.e. Gets sick) I cover that too. (i think the girl may have gotten an Upper Respiratory infection from show..not positive but she was with me a lot and went to a show..so I paid for the vet visit). The owner did give me a gift card for food once because we used our food for her , I didnt really care at all. She offered to pay for the vet visit but I wouldnt let her. I am doing all this for my program. I can't keep all the show prospects and it a huge favor to me alone that they will let me show and maybe one day breed their girl. I will even cover all the health testing too. Maybe it's alot but again it's for me and my name. 

If you wish to offer I think that is very nice of you. Should she turn it down dont feel guilty.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I co-own two pups. As of right now I have just been doing shows and classes with the bitch. But for either owner since they are not interested in showing themselves I cover everything. From entry fees, gas, hotels, win pics (even given the owner a pic) and if anything happens while in my care (i.e. Gets sick) I cover that too. (i think the girl may have gotten an Upper Respiratory infection from show..not positive but she was with me a lot and went to a show..so I paid for the vet visit). The owner did give me a gift card for food once because we used our food for her , I didnt really care at all. She offered to pay for the vet visit but I wouldnt let her. I am doing all this for my program. I can't keep all the show prospects and it a huge favor to me alone that they will let me show and maybe one day breed their girl. I will even cover all the health testing too. Maybe it's alot but again it's for me and my name.
> 
> If you wish to offer I think that is very nice of you. Should she turn it down dont feel guilty.


Thank you! Even though I always knew being a show breeder is very expensive, now that I am seeing everything in the background it is even more time consuming and expensive than I ever thought. I can definitely see that you all do it for the love of this breed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It is expensive, but I dont show every weekend either and I try to do shows relatively close to home so not to do hotels. But with three dogs showing it is starting to add up! I am going to visit the boy I am co-owning in a few weeks to see how he is turning out. According to the owner he is small but he is only 9 months. I am more worried my boy I kept will get too tall since he is already taller than my 18 month old bitch and weighs just as much as her (just about as my bitch needs to lose 5 lbs!). But maybe he just had his growth spurt earlier? But with already showing 3 of them that would be 4 and not sure if I can spread myself that thin. But if he continues not to "grow" than that's ok too as again, I couldnt keep them all and we really liked him as a pup but you just never know how they will turn out. I had no actual show people for that litter so having people willing to do this was a blessing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would probably talk to the breeder about this rather than assuming she is not expecting anything down the road. Every single "co-own gone wrong" situation I have known about, heard about or seen play out has been where people don't communicate expectations beforehand and each party assumes the other is on board with their own expectations. I have never seen that be the case, as people bring the table their own experiences and expectations. Your breeder may be expecting to be reimbursed for a portion of expenses or even expecting more.... i.e. a puppy, puppies, or even a whole litter down the road. I know of two very good relationships that were ruined by assuming, so definitely ask before this goes any farther.


----------

